# Splash + broken/pied black mating.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I paired my new splash male with my lovely broken/pied black female. There's a little chance she has something on c-lokus since her father made foxes (there's beige & himalaya among the G.G. Grandparents of Diamond). So i'm hoping for splashed babies, and maybe if i'm very very lucky tricolor 

TAMs Smashing Content, splashed fox. 61 grams.









Vanaheims Queen of Diamonds. Broken/pied? black. 42 grams.

















Epectations: Black. Broken/pied. Possibly splash/tri/c-diluted.

Pedigree: http://www.vanaheim-gerbils.dk/pdf%20st ... SPLASH.pdf


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope you get some tricolors. I love that color pattern.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

really curious for the baby's

The parents are stunning !!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks - and me too!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

lindberg4220 said:


> Thanks - and me too!


What, you're stunning too? Pics please... 

Fingers crossed for tricolours


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

SiamMeece said:


> lindberg4220 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks - and me too!
> ...


Haha, i don't think you would call me stunning :lol: I meant, i'm curious too


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Diamond is driving me crazy! She gaines some weight, then lose it, gain it again, loose it etc. Girl, show me some babybelly - NOW :lol:


----------

